# Phrag besseae



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2012)

When I came home after a week off, quite some buds have transformed into blooms; the most spectacular and one of my absolute fav. species is besseae:







And here a pic of the plant, where you can see that 2 more spikes are on their way!! I am really happy with this year's flowering, last year's blooms aborted after a serious sunburn during summer!






Jean


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking good Jean.:clap:

This is going to be quite a show when all those spikes kick in.


----------



## Dido (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a great plant, congrats on that one


----------



## physiognomy (Oct 7, 2012)

Great plant, Jean! Very nicely grown... I'm going to show this picture to my Phrag. besseae.


----------



## John M (Oct 7, 2012)

What a great, healthy plant! Nice flower too! Well done!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2012)

Ditto what John said; great looking plant and flower. :clap:


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2012)

Now thats a nice looking besseae. The flower looks so clean, like red velvet. Spectacular plant too Jean. Could you tell me what this one is potted in. I bet the clay pot keeps the roots nice and cool. I hope to have a besseae like this someday.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Very healthy looking plant. Well grown. Very well balanced flower with good colour.

Chuck


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 7, 2012)

Great besseae! A healthy plant that will surely reward you with more blooms 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous color, and very healthy plant!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2012)

ditto to all!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a nice husky plant.Don't remember having seen one with so msny growths.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Yay besseae! Fantastic looking plant!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice! I like the presentation of the plant. Don't besseas usually climb instead of clump like that? How did you do that? I haven't seen many specimen-size, multi-spike besseaes like yours.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2012)

It has been repotted into the clay pot with bark mix summer last year after the sunburn! Here what it looked like beginning of april this year when I topdressed it with crushed shells!! Jean


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't notice how it clumps and doesn't climb. You have a great plant, and lucky to get one with that trait. It is the curse of the besseae. I did notice that the tag says 4n. You are the thrid person recently that said how they topdress besseae with oyster shells and had a great plant. Someone at my society brought in a poor looking besseae with one growth and gave it away. The person who got it brought it back in blooming with about five growths. They said that it really took off after they planted it in bark/rock mix with alot of oyster shell. Wbich is weird because besseae is always said to like more acidic conditions.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2012)

Just beautiful!

Very interesting top dressing!!!!!!!!!!

How old is your plant?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 10, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> ..
> 
> How old is your plant?



I got it in summer 2009 as a 2 growths' plant from Popow!! Jean

=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12898


----------



## eaborne (Oct 10, 2012)

Spectacular plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2012)

nice recovery and excellent bessae. great flower and plant.


----------

